# buying Altec Lansing VS4121.. need suggestions



## Sathish (Dec 6, 2008)

i am now at buying Altec Lansing VS 4121 2.1 speaker system for 2.8k in chennai.


*www.bestpriceaudiovideo.com/img/items/119697592223560800.jpg

here is the tech specifications.. 
*package includes*:

2x Satellites  
1x Subwoofer  
1x 6ft. 3.5mm Stereo cable  
1x Console Gaming Y-adapter  
1x Manual  
1x Quick Connection Card
*Specifications*
*Satellite  *
- (2) 28mm full-range Micro Drivers  
- (1) 3" mid-bass driver  
6 Watts/channel @ 4ohms @ 10% THD @ 150-20000Hz 2 Channels Loaded  
*Subwoofer  *
- (1) 6.5" long-throw woofer  
19 Watts @ 4 ohms @ 10% THD @ 20-150Hz Single Channel Loaded  
System Response  
25 Hz -15 kHz (-10db)  
Signal to Noise Ratio @ 1kHz Input  
> 73db  
*Satellite Dimensions  *
4" (W) x 4.7" (D) x 9.2" (H)  
*Subwoofer Dimensions  *
8" (W) x 9.9" (D) x 13.6" (H) 

i want to know digitian's suggestions to buy this one.. 
pl share ur exp..


----------



## hellgate (Dec 6, 2008)

just buy it with ur eyes closed its just gr8.i hav it and luv every bit of it.


----------



## mk76 (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought altec lansing 5.1 speakers 2 yrs ago. Now its main pin is broken and I AM NOT ABLE TO FIND ANYONE WHO CAN REPAIR IT.

I tried to contact Rashi Peripherals (whose number was given on altec's site).. but they refused to repair, saying that it has to be in warranty... not even when I am ready to pay for it..

So if you buy Altec.. be ready for the most f*****g after saler support


----------

